# Need suggestions for a good dinner venue



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We have one of our senior executives visiting us from corporate at the end of the month and I've been assigned the wonderful task of planning a team dinner, which ordinarily wouldn't be a huge problem but for some odd reason, I seem to be drawing a blank when it comes to making a decision. So, I need your help!  

I've listed below the preferences and also some of the options. Any suggestions will be appreciated! 

*What we're looking for:*
Decent restaurant in one of the new hotels in Dubai or even a stand alone restaurant
Alcohol needs to be on the menu
Some place close to a nice bar for after dinner drinks since it will be a Thursday night

*Here's a list of restaurants that I've come up with but need your input:*
La Baie – Ritz Carlton Dubai
Zheng He’s – Mina A’ Salam
Nobu – Atlantis, Palm Jumeirah
La Parilla – Jumeirah Beach Hotel
Segreto – Souk Madinat Jumeirah

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

La Baie – Ritz Carlton Dubai
Zheng He’s – Mina A’ Salam
Nobu – Atlantis, Palm Jumeirah
La Parilla – Jumeirah Beach Hotel
Segreto – Souk Madinat Jumeirah

Exchange grill in the fairmont....treated like royalty and cin cin is next door for after dinner drinks. Love it there!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I quite like Mazina in The Address, Dubai Marina Mall. They offer international cuisine, so there should be something to suit everyone's taste.

If you want a to add a little bit of culture to the whole experience, I recommend one of the restaurants in Souk Madinat. You could start the evening with a leisurely ride on the abra to the restaurant, have a lovely dinner and then head to any of the bars in the area. If the bars are not to everyone's taste, you are still close enough to all the hotels in the area for you to head over to one of their bars to finish off the evening.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

We used The Address Downtown, private room for meal followed by drinks outside bar looking at the fountains.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of La Parilla at JBH ~ feels like you're on a cruise ship for dinner.
And the Ritz has no pizzaz.
Nobu is always a good choice!

I'd like to add *Ruth's Chris* at the Monarch Hotel on SZR - after dinner drinks can be at the Cavalli Club or Cin Cin at the Fairmont next door


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We used Thiptara at the Palace Old Town when our CEO was in town. The seats out on the terrace are right in the middle of the fountain show, it's quite an experience, and the food is also fantastic.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all your replies! Would be nice to try some of the new restaurants that you have mentioned as the old ones just seem so....old!


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

All the places recommended are great... i would also recommend the Fish Market in Le Meridien near the airport. its good clean sea food but definitely not the best place for a fancy date. the decor is out dated and the seatings plane old round tables. it runs around 500 for 2 people with out excessive booze consumption.... id recommend it if your looking for a good casual sea food place...


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

For a surreal experience and royalty treatment in privacy with a great view as well - Prime steakhouse in the Meydan Hotel overlooking the racecourse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Asado in the Palace hotel, fantastic Argentinian steaks, but also have lighter fare, great wine list, and close to the Burj Khalifa


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you once again everyone!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ravi's in Satwa followed by Aussie Legends - a truly unforgettable evening!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Ravi's in Satwa followed by Aussie Legends - a truly unforgettable evening!


Sounds romantic!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Sounds romantic!!


He's your CEO (or similar) you want to make a pass at him?????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> He's your CEO (or similar) you want to make a pass at him?????


If I wanted to make a pass at him, I would've said, "Sounds Romantic, looks like we're dining at Ravi's then!"....


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Ravi is one of the best restaurants in Dubai - regardless of country of origin or price


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Ravi is one of the best restaurants in Dubai - regardless of country of origin or price


I had their seekh kebabs Friday night for dinner....delish!
I actually had no idea so many people like Ravi's


----------

